

It Could Be Years Before Dreamliners Are Back in the Air - denzil_correa
http://m.gizmodo.com/5981165/it-could-be-years-before-dreamliners-are-back-in-the-air

======
nonamegiven
The Dreamliner was behind schedule for a long time, due to new technology and
possibly (don't know) poor management.

At some time, after numerous delays and rescheduling, it must have reached the
point where new problems were acknowledged internally but not allowed to
affect the release schedule. The FAA has a voice, but it has to rely on what
the manufacturer and airlines tell it.

